# Separation anxiety



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

In the doghouse: Owners leave 1.5 million pooches to fend for themselves at home | Mail Online


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

yes, it sad when you read things like this, make you wonder would'nt it.!!!!!!!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

feathered bird lover said:


> yes, it sad when you read things like this, make you wonder would'nt it.!!!!!!!


Makes you wonder what some people think that they are getting when they aquire a dog. Some sort of battery operated gismo that can be switched on and off as it suits, makes me b....y mad.


----------

